# Biopsy with Hot Biopsy Forceps



## karilynn (Apr 9, 2009)

Could I get some input on what would be the appropriate CPT code to use for a colonoscopy with "biopsy with hot forceps"? I have a physician that states this often in his dictation and I go back and forth with the 45380 and the 45384. 

Thanks!


----------



## tincyr (Apr 9, 2009)

That would be 45384. When they do a cold biopsy you would use 45380.


----------



## acbarnes (Apr 14, 2009)

Is he removing it or performing fragment biopsies? 45384 is a removal of a polyp by hot forceps, 45380 is a biopsy (hot or cold). You may neec to ask him if he is removing it using hot forceps or just pulling biopsies.


----------

